# what does a fat muscular guy look like???



## King Moonracer

Ok so im kinda fat. Im not like, ultra giganto fat, but i have a belly and some lil tits, and a big ***. Im 6'3 and look like i weigh about 250, so imagine that.

What does a mildly fat guy look like after he gains tons of muscle? Lately ive been looking into ****ing my body to death with workouts to gain tons of muscle. Ive got natural muscle from the obnoxious amounts of protein ive consumed my whole life, but it isnt bulging muscle.

So ya. What does an overweight guy with alot of muscle look like?


----------



## Godless1

Well, first of all, if you start working out to gain muscle, you'll lose some of that fat as collateral damage. 

As for your question, I can't really give you a definitive answer, because I don't know what you look like now. Why doesn't it suffice to say, you'll look like a more muscular, better fit version of what you look like now?


----------



## King Moonracer

of course..i should have posted a pic or something...here...this should do..ive gotta make more of these videos


----------



## Godless1

LOL, that video was nuts. 

Anyway, you've got a pretty big natural frame to you, so logic dictates, if you bulk up you'll look swoll. Also, I wouldn't even call you fat, at most, you're a little chubby.


----------



## angus

You'll beef up pretty easily you don't look like what they call a 'hard gainer'. You will naturelly loose a bit of body fat from all the calories you burn lifting.
Don't waste your money on protien supplements there BS.
Apart from that it sounds like you have already done some home work on how to work out properly.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

When I hear fat muscular I think of Ronnie from Jersey Shore...lol








He's probably not fat though, more beefy.


----------



## letitrock

maybe something like this?:

























he's obviously a big guy, he has fat on him, but he doesn't look flabby/jiggly because of the muscle.


----------



## King Moonracer

hmm interesting thanks. I just dont get it. Im not that fat and i have these ridiculous stretch marks on my sides haha. I just wanna lose the flab. 

And i dont know why i have an unusually big *** for a male.


----------



## angus

King Moonracer said:


> hmm interesting thanks. I just dont get it. Im not that fat and i have these ridiculous stretch marks on my sides haha. I just wanna lose the flab.
> 
> *And i dont know why i have an unusually big *** for a male*.


^it's rare but it will help you with squats which is good, leg and glut exrecises are the most important when working out because they are are biggest muscle groups so when you work them out it will produce the most amount of testosterone.


----------



## dollhouse




----------



## King Moonracer

angus said:


> ^it's rare but it will help you with squats which is good, leg and glut exrecises are the most important when working out because they are are biggest muscle groups so when you work them out it will produce the most amount of testosterone.


hmm interesting. Maybe thats why im a sex addict haha. I played baseball every year up until last year, and ive been a catcher, so that means constant squatting...what a pain in the *** haha. ****ed up my knees.

But ya, i think i might have a big *** because ive been developing those certain muscles for basically my whole life so far.

Anyone know any good leg workouts that are somewhat easy on the knees? I remember during a basketball game in 10th grade my knee just died and i had to do physical therapy for like 6 months. I dont know what happened, it just got ****ed up. I have huge knees now though.


----------



## King Moonracer

dollhouse said:


>


ya. I guess id rather be chubby and big framed than scrawny haha


----------



## ForeverStallone

Žydrūnas Savickas









Ervin Katona









Germanic


----------



## Godless1




----------



## markx

Just as long as you don't end up looking like Darryn Lyons...


----------



## King Moonracer

ForeverStallone said:


> Žydrūnas Savickas
> 
> Germanic


wow...remainds me of something....


----------



## Lisa

markx said:


> Just as long as you don't end up looking like Darryn Lyons...


I was just going to post that pic.


----------



## angus

King Moonracer said:


> hmm interesting. Maybe thats why im a sex addict haha. I played baseball every year up until last year, and ive been a catcher, so that means constant squatting...what a pain in the *** haha. ****ed up my knees.
> 
> But ya, i think i might have a big *** because ive been developing those certain muscles for basically my whole life so far.
> 
> Anyone know any good leg workouts that are somewhat easy on the knees? I remember during a basketball game in 10th grade my knee just died and i had to do physical therapy for like 6 months. I dont know what happened, it just got ****ed up. I have huge knees now though.


Just use the 45 degree leg press all gyms should have one.


----------



## nycdude

You look like me.


----------



## matte

I think that Double Rainbow guy is fat and muscular. He used to be a wrestler, I think.


----------



## Braeden

hahahah these snaps are very good specialy the weakest person of this thread are quite good i suggest the fat people to go for the expercise if they dont have time to work out or etc then atleast get some time for swimming daily it will really help them to shape to their bodies.........

corona physical therapy


----------



## i just want luv

Rosky Robertson the blubberish shaquel oneal you can come to


----------



## MagusAnima

If you somehow (I dunno how if it's even possible?) gain muscle but keep the fat, I guess you'd still look like a fat guy, since muscles are under the fat.

If ofc you lose the fat too, then you'd just look like a normal guy with muscles. Be careful to not lose weight very quickly because you could end up with lots of 'spare skin'.


----------



## squishy

why be fat and muscular, when you could be ripped and muscular (SRS)....learn nutrition! it will be your best friend, ok so you take in alot of protein but what about the rest of the macros, You eat Triple cheeseburger, check the specs and see like 55grams of protien, sounds good right?.....no, your not looking at calorie intake(its all about the the cals), grams of fat, sat fat, sodium, carbs......they all play a role its not as hard is sounds......i suggest eatting lots of GRILLED chicken, salmon, turkey, and other LEAN meats.

example: Cals: 2700 Fat: 30G Protein: 200G

as far as working out, for weight loss, im going to suggest about 15-20min of cardio after your work out. Also look into getting a 3 day work out plan, if you cant get your *** into a gym, look into p90x it works.

....but whats going to work the most is your own motivation....how bad do you want this???? visualize what you want, its a long road but it will pay off. any questions just let me know.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Google image BJ Raji.


----------



## falling down




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

you sound like you might be in bear mode


----------



## Toppington

Otter mode... Lmao.


----------



## e36guy

angus said:


> You'll beef up pretty easily you don't look like what they call a 'hard gainer'. You will naturelly loose a bit of body fat from all the calories you burn lifting.
> Don't waste your money on protien supplements there BS.
> Apart from that it sounds like you have already done some home work on how to work out properly.


Protein supplements are bs? This guy doesn't know what hes talking about :sus


----------



## e36guy

ForeverStallone said:


> Žydrūnas Savickas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ervin Katona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germanic


Germanic is a monster lmao


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

How did I not see this thread earlier?
Lol'd hard at Germanic being posted


----------



## Joshrod97

Hey, im 19 and im trying to change my lifestyle i wanna look good and want the best for me. But should lose a couple of pounds first or can i just bulk and start lifting weights and look muscular. Im 5"11 and 255lbs 
Thank you !


----------

